# Odd Filter Question



## psulioninks (Nov 27, 2016)

Hello All,

I registered here as I have kept freshwater tanks many years ago but an not up-to-date on hardware technologies. This question has nothing to do with fish though, but I am hoping some fish experts might lend me a hand here.

I am an audiophile who collects LP records. In the past few years, some people in my hobby have started to use ultrasonic cleaning tanks as a way to clean new and used records prior to playing them.

Some have started incorporating outside power filters to help clear the tanks of debris left over from cleanings. I think it is a good concept, but these people are music people, not fish folk and I don't trust what they are doing to be the best solution.

So...I will be using a 6 liter tank (1.6 gallons). My question is, while aquarium filters are designed to run 24/7 to help maintain the life in the tank, I only plan to run a filter for a brief period of time AFTER cleaning records (this only happens 2-3 times per week).

I've read that some filters don't need to be primed prior to starting and that some have or develop issues during power outages. Given that I only want to use a filter now and then and it's a small tank I am using, is there a certain brand or model that would be best suited to my needs? I am looking for an outside the tank filter that can hang on the edge. Right now I am looking at either the Marina S10 or AquaClear 20. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance for any help you all can provide to me!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a small internal filter would work...i would use a HOB rated at about 50-80 GPH...
each time you use it , clean it right after you are done..you shouldn't have any problems at all....
for a HOB i would suggest an Aquaclear..run it for at least 2-3 hours after using...then clean it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A 2 gallon tank? I'd be surprised if any of filters mentions would fit it. I'd use something external you could set beside the tank like a zoomed nano. Something too strong would just push the water out of the tank. What you put in it depends on what you trying to catch. Ditch the ceramic rings, you don't need bio filter. Use sponge for debris, activated carbon for oil and grease. If you are worried about micron size crud, try a diatomaceaus earth in a pouch. How frequently do you use it and how expensive is the fluid? Might be worth just dumping the tank out, wiping the tank down and refilling.

In HOBs, the marina power filters are pretty thin and have the motor in the water for instant starts.


----------

